# my new wax CG 50/50 WHAT ICAN EXPECT?



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello all 

just now i order CG 50/50 :lol:,by CG online shop and Before the CG 50/50 arrival 
what i can expect make car darker or lighter....bring nice gloss?! .....wetter than p21s?! ....glossier than p21s ...im looking for show wax ....the durability not important think to me now ....nice smell not issue ....looking for speacial reflection and wet-mirror look.do you think GC 50/50 have same level of gloss p21s or better ? i feel both have similar look and expect CG 50/50 little darker ?

I HOPE THIS RIGHT CHOICE CG 50/50





thanks


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I remember it for its ease of use and lovely gloss - cant compare it to P21S as I only used it once on a silver car, both old and new versions.

I was told it lasts pretty well so will be better than the P21S for that, but cant really comment on looks. I remember liking it though :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> I remember it for its ease of use and lovely gloss - cant compare it to P21S as I only used it once on a silver car, both old and new versions.
> 
> I was told it lasts pretty well so will be better than the P21S for that, but cant really comment on looks. I remember liking it though :thumb:


yes i saw your silver :thumb: soon i will make compare between 2 p21s 
and CG 50/50 . 
sometimes i feel this wax better than some high-end wax  
agree with davidb from autopia when he said:
"p21s not come in a fancy container with a satin bag. It does not have elaborate instructions or a million dollar tropical smell. And, it does not come with a full-size foam applicator. So what? The container is full of an excellent show-car wax that's easy to apply and provides stunning results."


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

50/50, for me, has as its trump card ease of use. Very easy to use. Durability was average, better than P21S. Look wise, on well prepped paint looks nice as with any other wax but it was nothing special to me.


----------



## O frade (Mar 27, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hello all
> 
> just now i order CG 50/50 :lol:,by CG online shop and Before the CG 50/50 arrival
> what i can expect make car darker or lighter....bring nice gloss?! .....wetter than p21s?! ....glossier than p21s ...im looking for show wax ....the durability not important think to me now ....nice smell not issue ....looking for speacial reflection and wet-mirror look.do you think GC 50/50 have same level of gloss p21s or better ? i feel both have similar look and expect CG 50/50 little darker ?
> ...


I like better 5050 in dark coloured cars.... kind of wet look....look better than Souveran (my opinion)...

Diferent shine compared with P21s ou Victoria Red

Far, far better than PB natty's blue ou meguiars #16


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

O frade said:


> I like better 5050 in dark coloured cars.... kind of wet look....look better than Souveran (my opinion)...
> 
> Diferent shine compared with P21s ou Victoria Red
> 
> Far, far better than PB natty's blue ou meguiars #16


This is what I want ....better than souveran ..good news if wetter than souveran also.

any picture please?!

Obrigado, meu amigo


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

I see CG 5050 as a p21s with more durability and slightly easier to use. 

Geez, never thought any paste wax would be easier to use than p21s, but there you go.

As for looks, there's nothing in it to be honest. P21s is a little brighter.


----------



## O frade (Mar 27, 2008)

VZSS250 said:


> *I see CG 5050 as a p21s with more durability and slightly easier to use. *
> 
> Geez, never thought any paste wax would be easier to use than p21s, but there you go.
> 
> As for looks, there's nothing in it to be honest. * P21s is a little brighter.*


I agree on those points,

In fact, from all wax i know : CG XXX, PB natty's blue, P21s, Vitoria concours RED, Meguiars 16#, Collinite 845i; Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance; Collinite No. 476S, Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax -> CG 5050 is the easiest to use..

Durability, well my car "sleeps" outside, usualy 5050 lasts for 6/8 weeks...



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hello all
> ....wetter than p21s?! ....absolutly
> speacial reflection and wet-mirror look much better than P21s
> GC 50/50 have same level of gloss p21s or better ? no... P21s is better in gloss
> and expect CG 50/50 little darker ? - that's it...





MAXI-MILAN said:


> This is what I want ....better than souveran ..good news if wetter than souveran also. hum...dificult to say, maybe depending on the LSP
> 
> any picture please?!
> 
> Obrigado, meu amigo - Falas português? de onde és? Italia?


Man, you ask for pictures.... those are the best i could find....(i'm not good with the machine....)

 
(click to get bigger photos)

Sorry i'm not much of a detailer, those photos has for LSP CG Extreme top coat Selant and CG 5050 - those pics came from one of my first efforts, with a small range of produts.

Please dont be miss lead by the pictures, P21S is briighter than CG 5050, but, 5050 has that wet look with deepness you sse in the pics...

Glad to help...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

O frade , no, I'm from the Middle East form state of qatar .speak english ,arabic,some italian,I used a google translator to translate sportnews and jose mourinho news 
unforgently i cant speak portuges .


thank you very nice pictures


----------



## O frade (Mar 27, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> O frade , no, I'm from the Middle East form state of qatar .speak english ,arabic,some italian,I used a google translator to translate sportnews and jose mourinho news
> unforgently i cant speak portuges .
> 
> thank you very nice pictures


Ok,

Hope You like CG 5050, It's not the best Wax in the world... but do his job quite well....


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

O frade said:


> Ok,
> 
> Hope You like CG 5050, It's not the best Wax in the world... but do his job quite well....


yes Ofrado , IMHO the prep stage, polishing steps and the technique with machine can bring best result ....and wax can bring nice finish to your work ...such as striker on field must put ball in the net ....i mean "selection" you must choice right wax for right colour to up your goal .

for example: p21s IMHO one of the best wax on light colour
but not on dark colour. this reason take me to try CG 50/50 and others.

for example:now swissvax bos best wax over my black metallic but not mean bos best wax. maybe in my eyes CG 50/50 ....better "Personal choice".


----------



## O frade (Mar 27, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> yes Ofrado , IMHO the prep stage, polishing steps and the technique with machine can bring best result ....and wax can bring nice finish to your work ...such as striker on field must put ball in the net ....i mean "selection" you must choice right wax for right colour to up your goal .
> 
> for example: *p21s IMHO one of the best wax on light colour*but not on dark colour. this reason take me to try CG 50/50 and others.
> 
> for example:now swissvax bos best wax over my black metallic but not mean bos best wax. maybe in my eyes CG 50/50 ....better "Personal choice".


Totaly agree with you....

In Light colours I also like Collinite 915 Also.... Works Great in metalic

Swisswax over black metalic - I must try that one...(my SW...fit's that profile)


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

O frade said:


> Totaly agree with you....
> 
> In Light colours I also like Collinite 915 Also.... Works Great in metalic
> 
> Swisswax over black metalic - I must try that one...(my SW...fit's that profile)


im not pro , but itried many waxes swissvax ,zyrnol .
now if you wont try high-end wax ...i cant tell is worth the money this your personal opnion "after test ".
swissvax advantge combain between durability and nice look really wash after wash the car look fresh . no need re wax . i think evrey time you will pay for more expinsve product in swiisvax rang you will get more durable wax 
sheeting water better ...not mean you will get unbelivable shine 
there is no big diffrent between ....saphir and bos
IMHO opnion zyrnol carbon better than concourse but less durability .

the best two waxes i enjoy when use and bring best shine :
p21s concourse wax :thumb:
zyrnol destiny : too Expensive


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

CG 50/50 Synthetic Polymer +CARNUBA WAX ? OR PURE WAX?


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

pure wax.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Some mixed opinions, and just my 2p worth to stick in the mix...

I really like 50/50... not to expensive, gives a very nice "wet" finish, last well but perhaps the most impressive feature is just how easy it is to apply and remove...

Below; both wearing 50/50, the car was waxed 5 weeks ago, the scooter not waxed for 12months. Pulled it out from under its cover, gave it a quick wash and it was still beading very well...


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Is a good looking wax, preferred it to Zymöl Carbon when I did some half and halfs, decent durability to. A good wax in it's price range - would be my choice over most waxes in that price range bar the Vic Concours.

P21s type looks but with added durability - comparing it to other modest price waxes not quite got that little extra bit of wow factor the likes of Swissvax Onyx, Vic Concours and Pinnacle Souvern add though.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Not tried the new CG 50/50 but the old ones is great - possibly the most easiest wax I have used :thumb:


----------

